# new mtnl prepaid broadband connection in delhi @458 rupees



## manish_shokeen (Feb 6, 2014)

mai mtnl delhi ka prepaid broadband (in 458 rupees with 512kbps unlimited data) connection lena chahta hu, but my question is- will they charge me for the modem or router provided by them, if yes then how? will i get the bill for it? or will i have to submit the monthly charges to the sanchar haat? and how will i recharge my prepaid broadband? will i have to go to the sanchar haat to recharge it or will i have to recharge it by coupon? what will be the total expenditure for Registration, installation in the first month
thanks and sorry for bad english


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2014)

I always had Postpaid. So no idea about prepaid. I guess you can recharge through MTNL website. I used to pay post paid bill online.

You can take Modem on monthly rental (for me it was Rs 50 for ADSL and Rs 75 for Wifi modem). Or if you have your own, then you can save the rental.

Contact the sanchar haat for current installation charges and security.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

manish_shokeen said:


> mai mtnl delhi ka prepaid broadband (in 458 rupees with 512kbps unlimited data) connection lena chahta hu, but my question is- will they charge me for the modem or router provided by them, if yes then how? will i get the bill for it? or will i have to submit the monthly charges to the sanchar haat? and how will i recharge my prepaid broadband? will i have to go to the sanchar haat to recharge it or will i have to recharge it by coupon? what will be the total expenditure for Registration, installation in the first month
> thanks and sorry for bad english



go to MTNL office and ask them the following questions.

1: do you charge for modem or is it a one time purchase like BSNL
2:do you take card or cash for the above query?
3:can I pay bill online or do I have to stand in line here?
4:how do I recharge..duh why am I asking the same question again
5:What will be the cost of getting the whole thing including the modem and so on.


----------



## manish_shokeen (Feb 8, 2014)

thanx guy but one more question, my pc is not wifi compatible, but i want a wifi router to be installed in my house, can i connect my computer to wifi with a ethernet cable?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2014)

if you mean connect pc to a wifi router using lan cable then yes every wifi router also has a lan port.


----------

